# Solved: 24 pin ATX power connector



## -bOuNcYoNe- (Jun 27, 2004)

Just setting up a System with the Gigabyte 965p-s3 in a Thermaltake Soprano and have come across a little speed hump, the Motherboard has a 24 pin Atx Power connector where the PSU (stock) has a 20 pin connector im assuming I need to purchase an adaptor to convert to 24 pin is this correct or would it be better to get a new PSU altogether??


----------



## -bOuNcYoNe- (Jun 27, 2004)

Found this can I try this safely or will the adaptor be the better option??


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

The board mfg designed the board with a 24pin connector for a reason; it needs the extra power provided by the 24pin ps. IMO when you use an adapter, you are asking for problems. In short buy the correct ps for the system.

BTW what the adapter does is split the existing single 12V rail into 2 12V rails however you do not get any extra amps. You might get by if the system uses onboard video however if you are going to use a pci-e video card, you will probably have stability issues.


----------



## -bOuNcYoNe- (Jun 27, 2004)

The specs will be
P4 E6300
Gigabyte 965p-s3 
1 gb Corsair 533
Sata 320gb WD
Ati Xx550 PCIE
Pioneer DVD-RW+- 16x
FDD 
Thermaltake Soprano 430 w PSU (stock)


----------



## win2kpro (Jul 19, 2005)

ATX Specification 2.2 adopted the 24 pin main power connector *specifically* to support PCI-e cards.

Since you intend to use a PCI-e card you should get a PSU with a 24 pin power connector.


----------



## -bOuNcYoNe- (Jun 27, 2004)

win2kpro said:


> ATX Specification 2.2 adopted the 24 pin main power connector *specifically* to support PCI-e cards.
> 
> Since you intend to use a PCI-e card you should get a PSU with a 24 pin power connector.


Well I was given a 20 -24 pin Atx power adaptor to try out and no I havent powered on yet.... what was interesting is that when I was trying it out to see if it fit snugh (Adaptor) under the band that holds all the wires together there was another connector hidden barely noticeable I dont know if they do this on purpose or it just turned out that way but my assumption is that thermaltake has built this psu to fit both standards..

I will post some pics for you guys I hope thats the case..

















I had a look in the manual and Pin1 is on the bottom right as seen by the picture would I align the 20 pin connector there and the 4 pin next to it on the 4 remaining pins?? Assuming im correct..

Thanks


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

That is correct. Most newer ps are 20+4pin. The last four pins are detachable so it fits either 20 or 24pin boards. You should be fine with that ps.


----------



## -bOuNcYoNe- (Jun 27, 2004)

What a relief !!! :up: Just for clarification was I correct about the connectors placement??

Thanks crjdriver for your assistance..


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

Yes the +4 part is usually attached to the main atx connector on the ps. It should have some type of clip, etc to attach it. If not or it has come loose, you can just plug it in.


----------

